# cursor stuck on left of screen



## dennilson (Mar 7, 2007)

Has anyone encountered this? When I boot up my pc (Windows Vista IE 8) my cursor automatically stays on the left of the screen. When I try to move it with the mouse it just moves up and down the left hand side. I have to again reeboot the system until it returns to its normal position. Cant think what could be causing it, any information welcome. Thanks Tom


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

The few times I encountered this was corrected by a new mouse.


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

goto device manager-> ps/2 compatible mouse-> properties-> advanced settings-> here experiment with the settings and see if it works


----------



## dennilson (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks guys will try


----------



## dennilson (Mar 7, 2007)

tried what you said, thanks for that, however it is still happenning. The mouse is new and connects directly to a usb port, I have two hard drives connected, wonder if it could be connected to my old hard drive chdsking itself and causing this anomoly on boot up


----------

